# Best vape store



## vabio (30/11/18)

Hi everyone, brand new to vaping. Got a twisp about 2 months ago. Then when I went on leave the guy at the local vape shop let me test out his rda. Well guess what. Going to get myself a upgrade tomorrow. In pta north at the moment. Any suggestions on good vape shops to visit? O and thinking of getting a sub ohm tank since i am not up to rebuilding just yet. 

Hope this choice would help me kick the stinkies.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/18)

Check out the ''Supporting vendors'' list on here - you will get some awesome deals and the guys and girls are super friendly and will give good advise if you have questions . Good luck with the quitting !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (30/11/18)

vabio said:


> Hi everyone, brand new to vaping. Got a twisp about 2 months ago. Then when I went on leave the guy at the local vape shop let me test out his rda. Well guess what. Going to get myself a upgrade tomorrow. In pta north at the moment. Any suggestions on good vape shops to visit? O and thinking of getting a sub ohm tank since i am not up to rebuilding just yet.
> 
> Hope this choice would help me kick the stinkies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Good evening. Its great that you quit smoking man. If its juice you want you can pm me. For devices you can visit Ohm Wrecker. The guys there are awesome. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/12/18)

Ok Im also a bit new so maybe my advice wnt be 100%. Firstly, dont be hasty. Take your time make the right choice otherwise you just going to buy something else in a week or two.
I might be wrong but most of the little vapeshops I visited, the staff did not know much and just want to sell you something. So I would suggest you only walk into a shop if you onow excactly what you want and are sure they stock what you want.
I would rather suggest you keep this thread open for a few days and get some opinions form the more experienced guys and then make a decision on what you want and then go to a shop with a battle plan.

But you will probably get better deals from online shops, so if you first make a decision you can search the online vendors for the best deal. And dont forget the forum classifieds, great deals there.

As for your choice of device. I see you are amazed by the flavour and clouds of the rda. Trust me everything else you going to buy, you will always feel you missing something. So get a squonker, a rda that you dont have to drip. And yes, you will have to learn to build, its not rocket science, you can even buy ready made coils and just wick it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (1/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok Im also a bit new so maybe my advice wnt be 100%. Firstly, dont be hasty. Take your time make the right choice otherwise you just going to buy something else in a week or two.
> I might be wrong but most of the little vapeshops I visited, the staff did not know much and just want to sell you something. So I would suggest you only walk into a shop if you onow excactly what you want and are sure they stock what you want.
> I would rather suggest you keep this thread open for a few days and get some opinions form the more experienced guys and then make a decision on what you want and then go to a shop with a battle plan.
> 
> ...


Its not quite as easy as just wicking. I would still reccomend a sub ohm to start

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)

honestly, no one can tell you what to get, the choices are just way to many. i would recomend start at one shop and work your way through the ones close to you until you find a shop, device and atomizer you like or the many you may like.
INSIST on them showing you squonking, dripping, tanks and pods. Dual and single battery mods, the different coils you get.
try some juice with and with out ice. try some nic salts, TAKE YOUR TIME.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> And yes, you will have to learn to build, its not rocket science, you can even buy ready made coils and just wick it.



Ten years ago I would have agreed with you 100% that it is really easy to insert a pre-made coil and wick a RDA.

These days I am shocked to find that many are not willing (or able?) to do the simplest of DIY jobs. Many of them can't change a plug, replace a fuse, change a car tyre, replace a tap washer, replace a smashed window pane. 

A while ago I came across a thirty five year old who couldn't operate a socket spanner. I kid you not.

We seem to live in a plug and play world and perhaps it is too much to expect some newbies to set up an RDA without extensive help and guidance. This is particularly important because of the safety aspects involved.

This lack of ability or lack of confidence clearly doesn't apply across the board and some are extremely competent. 

It has puzzled me for some time that people complain about how expensive it is to vape. We all know that we can DIY great juice for around R 40 per 100ml. Perhaps they are not confident enough in their own abilities to make their own juice ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked (1/12/18)

My advice would be to contact @BumbleBee at The Vape Guy https://vapeguy.co.za/. 

He is the only vendor from which I buy mods. I'm not prepared to deal with others who haven't the time to answer hundreds of questions and who just want to make a sale. Bumblebee listens - really listens - to what your requirements are and advises accordingly. 

Although his shop is in Tzaneen, you'll receive your order within 2 days (under normal circumstances). Couriers are busy this time of the year though so bear that in mind.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Salamander (1/12/18)

Stick to the larger vendors who are listed on the Forum. They are all in a position to help you and more than willing. Most of the smaller stores are "one brand" stores and will only try to sell you what they have in stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed (1/12/18)

Good luck with quitting. 
just do alot of research... 
most of us buy for looks or price.. 
And then wish we bought something different.
If you don't want to coil and wick,
I would suggest the aegis legend kit.
The mod is solid, shockproof , water resistant. It comes with a tank, that you can always remove when you want to buy a rda or rdta. 
But that being said, even if you buy any mod , and you not satisfied with it, at least you will have a backup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vabio (1/12/18)

Wow! Thanks a lot for all the advice! Yes I do consider buying a vape, as not a quick walk in walk out decision. Intent to spend a fair amount of time there testing out the different vapes available in my choice range. And do understand that a sub ohm tank would definitely not be equal to rda. I prefer going to a reliable shop where the staff knows what they talk about. That is the reason for asking the question which shop is good. Going to a shop got the advantage of testing out the vapes. 

O and I will definitely try out the squanking.

As for DIY skills... I am a farmer so think with guidance in know how I would be able to pull off some diy 




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy (1/12/18)

Your in PTA North, pop into The Vapery - Montana Store. Awesome staff and very helpful. Most stores are these days.

You say you want to possiable consider a RDA, ask them to show you the Wotofo Recurve RDA.

And for the Mod have a look at Vandy Vape Recurve Pulse 80w it’s a regulated Squonk Mod so safe to use.

You would then need 1x 20700 Battery - Sanyo, iJoy, Golishi

And set of 0.30 or 0.40 coils, Recurve RDA is a single coil so easy to work with and the whole setup is safe to use. All you would need to learn is how to wick and the Recurve RDA is so easy.

If all you want is advise and you want to be happy with your first RDA / Squonk setup, this combo is a great place to start and you will always use it and be satisfied.

If I could start all over, I would have bought a setup like this instead of following store advise and buying a starter kit which I used for 2 weeks before getting something else.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (1/12/18)

And for what it’s worth “sub ohm” refers to any vaping device that uses a coil/coils that ohm at 0.10 to 0.99

You get Starter Kits, Rebuildable Tanks, Pod Systems (like Twisp) that all have coils that fall into the sub ohm category.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)

CaliGuy said:


> And for what’s worth “sub ohm” refers to any vaping device that uses a coil/coils that ohm at 0.10 to 0.99
> 
> You get Starter Kits, Rebuildable Tanks, Pod Systems (like Twisp) that all have coils that all into the sub ohm category.


i think that has changed. i have not seen RDA/RTA's that ohm out to > 1. i think sub ohm now refers to any atomizer that uses "prebuilt coils" or prewicked AIO type coils.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CaliGuy (1/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> i think that has changed. i have not seen RDA/RTA's that ohm out to > 1. i think sub ohm now refers to any atomizer that uses "prebuilt coils" or prewicked AIO type coils.


I agree on your sentiment, I hear to many people use “sub ohm” as a description for non rebuildable devices. Was trying to clarify it for the OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/12/18)

vabio said:


> Wow! Thanks a lot for all the advice! Yes I do consider buying a vape, as not a quick walk in walk out decision. Intent to spend a fair amount of time there testing out the different vapes available in my choice range. And do understand that a sub ohm tank would definitely not be equal to rda. I prefer going to a reliable shop where the staff knows what they talk about. That is the reason for asking the question which shop is good. Going to a shop got the advantage of testing out the vapes.
> 
> O and I will definitely try out the squanking.
> 
> ...


I started a month ago vaping and started with building coils. Its not difficult. Evolution vapes has this little kiosks in many big malls, they have this little building kits for R250 that has everything you need, even an ohm meter, just buy wick and wire. Youtube is your friend

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Crazyj (1/12/18)

Good day,I also wanna give my 2c if it's of any use.
I started vaping about 5 months back.git myself I kit. (Revenger x)loved it for 2 days until my coil gave me the worst taste I have ever had in my mouth.got more coils and every now and then(twice to 3 times a week this would happen)that's like R200 a week on coils alone...so I finally got advised to use a ceramic coil.awesome flavour along with battery life for days.this saved me from getting off of vaping.so getting the right shop and advice is super important.

2 months later I got myself a rda to get the feel of rebuilding my own setup.I absolutely loved the flavour I got.you taste flavours that you wouldn't taste in normal tanks.altough I loved it,my busy lifestyle and being on the road most of the time did not work because of having to drip every 2 minutes.
So now I have dead rabbit rta!!!man is this thing awesome!!all the flavour and clouds you would ever want.it it uses juice like a 3lt cortina but that's okay.will try single coil build soon to see the difference.
Altough I think advice from most people are great and could help you but every person has a different lifestyle and could love something that you hate.will be a learning curve no matter what.watch plenty vids and writeups!!

PS: Im getting a nic salt device soon cause I still have not quite the dredded cigs

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (1/12/18)

vabio said:


> Wow! Thanks a lot for all the advice! Yes I do consider buying a vape, as not a quick walk in walk out decision. Intent to spend a fair amount of time there testing out the different vapes available in my choice range. And do understand that a sub ohm tank would definitely not be equal to rda. I prefer going to a reliable shop where the staff knows what they talk about. That is the reason for asking the question which shop is good. Going to a shop got the advantage of testing out the vapes.
> 
> O and I will definitely try out the squanking.
> 
> ...


Great news that you have started on your journey to quit, and good luck going forward. 

My 2c worth on vapeshops, the best one is where you feel welcome, the guys there spend as much time with you as you need, not what they need to sell something, and where you are welcome to go for help and will be assisted whenever you need it, and where you are welcomed as a “ friend or part of the family”, not as a wallet or card.

Take your time in choosing your perfect setup, and tell the guys you talk to what you do and “ where” you work as information will be King to enable them to give you options to suit that and to help you choose right. You will then have to make a decision on whether you go the sub ohm tank route with coils, or rta or rda with building and wicking involved.

Looking at your responses to the posts above squonking May be a great option because of juice capacity and flavour, and diy juice making is a good and cost effective way for juices.

Good luck in finding your perfect vape setup that you will enjoy and that will get you of the analogues for good.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## vabio (5/12/18)

Hi everyone, just a quick update. So got myself a voopoo drag. (These guys did not think when it came to naming it  ) anyway i got the crown 3 tank on top of it and so far i am 4 days stinky free. Is this setup the best? No its probably not that's why i already ordered the freemax mesh pro tank and hope to get it within the next view days. 

Went to the vapery in montana and the guy there was very helpful. Asked a lot of questions, and he was so patient in explaining to me. He let me test a couple of mods and tanks. And even a view flavours. 

Do feel the info was limited when it came to squonking questions. He showed me one mechanical device and did not elaborate that you can get regulated ones to. That knowledge i had to find on the internet. 

So far I am pleased with the setup I got now. Its a thousand times better then a twisp! 

O one more thing. After much research I decided my next mod will be the rage ohm boy with a profile rda. Minor DIY 



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (5/12/18)

vabio said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick update. So got myself a voopoo drag. (These guys did not think when it came to naming it  ) anyway i got the crown 3 tank on top of it and so far i am 4 days stinky free. Is this setup the best? No its probably not that's why i already ordered the freemax mesh pro tank and hope to get it within the next view days.
> 
> Went to the vapery in montana and the guy there was very helpful. Asked a lot of questions, and he was so patient in explaining to me. He let me test a couple of mods and tanks. And even a view flavours.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new setup and the first 4 days stinky free, may there be many more. Great news that you are finding the info you need for your way forward, as well a a vape shop. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/12/18)

Well done on your first four days stinky free. It will get easier from day to day. Keep it up. If you find you are struggling pop up a thread and ask for more advice. Most of us smoked so we know what you are going through.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GSM500 (5/12/18)

vabio said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick update. So got myself a voopoo drag. (These guys did not think when it came to naming it  ) anyway i got the crown 3 tank on top of it and so far i am 4 days stinky free. Is this setup the best? No its probably not that's why i already ordered the freemax mesh pro tank and hope to get it within the next view days.
> 
> Went to the vapery in montana and the guy there was very helpful. Asked a lot of questions, and he was so patient in explaining to me. He let me test a couple of mods and tanks. And even a view flavours.
> 
> ...


As a new vaper, I would not just jump in with the Profile RDA, It's a mesh coil RDA. The reviews on Mesh RDA's are a little mixed, some say it's good and others have problems with dry hits due to the nature of Mesh builds. I know the Profile RDA has the spring-loaded platform but I have still seen mixed reviews for it.

You might find the Drop, Dead Rabbit, Drop Dead or Recurve RDA is a better bet. There are so many, but the ones I've mentioned should be relatively easy to get almost anywhere. Have a shop install your first build and watch them do it, you'll see it's not that difficult.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vabio (5/12/18)

Thanks for the advice @GMS500. Been on the internet and here with reviews on the profile rda and haven't seen any bad reviews. If you don't mind can you copy some links about the mixed reaction you seen? Not that I don't believe you, just would like to go through all the info myself. I am like a sponge 

As for other rda's yes i would definitely like to build my own in the very near future. Guess sooner then later I got to take that step. 

Was actually looking at the recurve! Was my first choice until I saw the profile

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/18)

Congrats @vabio 
Enjoy the journey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (5/12/18)

@vabio I’m surprised the guy at the store did not show you more Squonk devices as they do sell the Vandy Vape Pulse 80w Squonk Mod. 

As for the Wotofo Profile RDA it is really good, I just got mine and will say it’s better than the Wotofo Recurve flavour and airflow wise. No dry hits or any issues to report, I am using the 6mm Wotofo Shoelace Cotton designed for the Profile RDA. 

It’s not to hard to build being a Mesh RDA but agree with the others that it’s not for beginners.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (5/12/18)

vabio said:


> Thanks for the advice @GMS500. Been on the internet and here with reviews on the profile rda and haven't seen any bad reviews. If you don't mind can you copy some links about the mixed reaction you seen? Not that I don't believe you, just would like to go through all the info myself. I am like a sponge
> 
> As for other rda's yes i would definitely like to build my own in the very near future. Guess sooner then later I got to take that step.
> 
> ...


Before I posted this I tried to remember where I heard one of the bigger reviewers mention it specifically. I just can't remember which one it was, may have been Jai Haze, Vaping with Vic, Mike Vapes or someone else. Wish I could remember.

I know it wasn't Rip Trippers because I have not seen him be negative about any product he has reviewed and he loves that profile RDA, especially with the Next Mesh Coils.

If I get a chance to review all the reviews I watched on it I'll come back to you.

But in general, as someone new to vaping, we are glad you are here and would hate to see you go. And with that, I would very much encourage you to go with what works and not to adventure into a realm of uncertainty. Not sure that you will find too many people here that use Mesh RDA's.

Please understand that I'm not sledging the Profile RDA, I just think you'd be better off trying something a little more run-of-the-mill when you are starting up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vabio (5/12/18)

Thanks a lot @GSM500! You guys rock! And never was under any impression that you sledging the profile rda. I will keep my eyes peeled for any negative reviews on it. Don't want to rush into buying anything anyway. 

Maybe start a new thread on the profile rda? Maybe there is some users out there on here that can give me more details. 

Anyway thank you so much for your patience and effort in trying to help me out. Will keep up with vaping! Day 5 just finished without the stinkies 



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vabio (5/12/18)

CaliGuy said:


> @vabio I’m surprised the guy at the store did not show you more Squonk devices as they do sell the Vandy Vape Pulse 80w Squonk Mod.
> 
> As for the Wotofo Profile RDA it is really good, I just got mine and will say it’s better than the Wotofo Recurve flavour and airflow wise. No dry hits or any issues to report, I am using the 6mm Wotofo Shoelace Cotton designed for the Profile RDA.
> 
> It’s not to hard to build being a Mesh RDA but agree with the others that it’s not for beginners.


Thanks Caliguy! Yes i was kinda disappointed. Got the impression that maybe he thought I would be better off with the voopoo drag. So it was like a really quick intro into squonking and just a brief info lesson on that specific mechanical device. 

If I knew about the regulated devices I would have gone for that instead. 

But not unhappy with what I bought though. Thanks for your info on the profile. Really would love to know if there is more people here using it, and what are their take on it. 

For some reason i like the mesh idea. Reason why i bought the freemax mesh pro. Cant wait to test it. Got delivered at my girlfriend's house today. Now another week before I see her! Torture! Wonder if she would be upset if she gets here and I am more concerned about the tank then her

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vabio (5/12/18)

vabio said:


> Thanks Caliguy! Yes i was kinda disappointed. Got the impression that maybe he thought I would be better off with the voopoo drag. So it was like a really quick intro into squonking and just a brief info lesson on that specific mechanical device.
> 
> If I knew about the regulated devices I would have gone for that instead.
> 
> ...


PS: if profile is not a good first choice for a newbie like me, what would you recommend?


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliGuy (5/12/18)

vabio said:


> PS: if profile is not a good first choice for a newbie like me, what would you recommend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Single coil RDA is the best place to start IMHO. The Wotofo Recurve does everything right. Easy to coil, easy to wick, smooth/quiet airflow, nice flavour.

Plus you have the added benefit of getting the 22mm conversion cap that Wotofo makes for this tank for around R150. The cap is for aesthetic but some say it improves the flavour, I taste no difference. They also have the Profile RDA 22mm conversion cap.

Can you tell I’m a Wotofo fanboy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (5/12/18)

The RECURVE seems to be a major hit with a lot of forum members.
I use the wasp nano, and I'm happy with it, some people say they get spitback with it if not wicked or coiled properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (5/12/18)

CaliGuy said:


> Single coil RDA is the best place to start IMHO. The Wotofo Recurve does everything right. Easy to coil, easy to wick, smooth/quiet airflow, nice flavour.
> 
> Plus you have the added benefit of getting the 22mm conversion cap that Wotofo makes for this tank for around R150. The cap is for aesthetic but some say it improves the flavour, I taste no difference. They also have the Peofile RDA 22mm conversion cap.
> 
> View attachment 153035


Lol. Great minds....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (5/12/18)

The Profile RDA’s dry hit issue is user error. Some users on various forums complaining but it’s due to them not putting in enough cotton, hence why I suggested using the Wotofo 6mm Shoelace Cotton design for this RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vabio (5/12/18)

CaliGuy said:


> Single coil RDA is the best place to start IMHO. The Wotofo Recurve does everything right. Easy to coil, easy to wick, smooth/quiet airflow, nice flavour.
> 
> Plus you have the added benefit of getting the 22mm conversion cap that Wotofo makes for this tank for around R150. The cap is for aesthetic but some say it improves the flavour, I taste no difference. They also have the Profile RDA 22mm conversion cap.
> 
> ...


Thank you. That was my first choice before I saw the profile. So maybe go back to first choice. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (13/12/18)

@OP ... No such thing as "the best store". You Tube, your curiosity and a healthy plastic card will get you to your favorite store, online as well to your nearest brick and mortar store. When the bug bites, it bites hard. But this may just be the best hobby you have ever embarked on. It was for me. I wish you all the best. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vabio (27/3/19)

Hi everyone! Just a update! Still stinkie free! Started out with the voopoo drag 2 and crown 3 tank. Two weeks later moved to the freemax mesh pro tank. Today finally got the ohm boy from rage with the profile rda. Wow i have been missing out! Thanks for all the great advice!
Ps: installing of coil was easy and wicking just as easy! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

vabio said:


> Hi everyone! Just a update! Still stinkie free! Started out with the voopoo drag 2 and crown 3 tank. Two weeks later moved to the freemax mesh pro tank. Today finally got the ohm boy from rage with the profile rda. Wow i have been missing out! Thanks for all the great advice!
> Ps: installing of coil was easy and wicking just as easy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Congrats on being stinkie free @vabio !
Glad to hear its going well for you
Vape on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

